# Grooming day



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Or maybe not. I finally gave in and scheduled willow to be groomed today. It will grow back right? Well it may not happen. She had another one if those huge gross boogie things on her neck again 
Seriously what is this girl doing? 
We are going to leave it up to the groomer if she wants to do it still. I am not sure she can with this two inch scab under her chin. 
Any way I have before pics of course. You can't even see her eyes. The girl needs a trim bad! 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Someone should invent a humane cockapoo mop handle so we could make good use of them at this length! 

Another weird scab? What did the vet say?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Willow She looks so cute love the one with the bone! Was she on the table?? Can't wait to see her with her new "do" It will grow back!!!


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Is the scab from Jake? I know Beemer would have all sorts of scabs from Lexi. Vet told me it was from play biting.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

P.S. I am going to miss crazy Willow mop. She's so cute!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Poor Willow. Sorry to hear she has another scab thing, the other one healed up OK? Is this o in a different place?
With or without hair Willow will be wovely


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

The vet said it is fine as long as it did not look infected. It is all scabbed over. We think she may have done it scratching. Her nails are a bit long. Last time we thought it was from Jake but this time it is further up her jaw. I can't see how he could get her there. 
We told them to wash her, stay away from that area and just give her a trim and nail cut. We shall see. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Who cares if willow cant see!.....
As long as we can see her that's what matters!! 
Of course it will grow back..... Eventually, Ralph's is only just getting there after his close shave!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Who cares if willow cant see!.....
> As long as we can see her that's what matters!!
> Of course it will grow back..... Eventually, Ralph's is only just getting there after his close shave!


We don't want her to start missing the table if she can't see 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> We don't want her to start missing the table if she can't see
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha - every home should have a table top willow! X
A shorter haired poo will be so much easier in the pending looming wet winter months..... :smow:
Which reminds me - I'm just going to order Ruby's waterproof onsie x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the all new Willow! Just think it's all for her benefit and she will feel so much better... And yes it does grow back. Let's hope the nail trim sorts the scabs!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have clearly scared the poor groomer. Willow does not even look like she got cut. I guess it was a sixty dollars bath and blow dry. And this is why I do it myself. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I have clearly scared the poor groomer. Willow does not even look like she got cut. I guess it was a sixty dollars bath and blow dry. And this is why I do it myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Aw but she can see!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I have clearly scared the poor groomer. Willow does not even look like she got cut. I guess it was a sixty dollars bath and blow dry. And this is why I do it myself.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Haha we've had this Donna - an expensive groom we could of done ourselves as they're too scared to cut any off!!
Saying that its lovely to look willow in the eyes!!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Awahhhh Donna . . she looks soooo happy!!! What a precious face!!! Kisses!!!! XXXX


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She looks so cute and it's nice to see her eyes! Maybe now that she can see she won't have as many poop accidents:laugh:


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

She looks like a woolly mammoth

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Well she is the cutest woolly Mammoth I have ever seen!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

She is lovely and she looks happy! That is all that counts!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

She looks stunning, I bet she smells good to.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

She looks good and it's a start!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely, until it's cut I don't think k you realise how long it was. Fergus is asleep at the moment I'll post a picture of how he can't see and then when the groomer has scalped him


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

wilfiboy said:


> She looks lovely, until it's cut I don't think k you realise how long it was. Fergus is asleep at the moment I'll post a picture of how he can't see and then when the groomer has scalped him


Baby Fergus can't wait to see him


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

wilfiboy said:


> She looks lovely, until it's cut I don't think k you realise how long it was. Fergus is asleep at the moment I'll post a picture of how he can't see and then when the groomer has scalped him


Dying to see!! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Well she is the cutest woolly Mammoth I have ever seen!


Agreed. Woolly mammoth only wishes it looked as good as Willow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


She's so cute!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Liking Willow's fringe trim  

What is this scab thing? Is it just dry skin in an area? not sore or inflamed.. is it an itching habit or an allergy? Sorry that was too many questions Donna


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

She looks very proud to show off her pretty bow.... so sweet


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

JoJo said:


> Liking Willow's fringe trim
> 
> What is this scab thing? Is it just dry skin in an area? not sore or inflamed.. is it an itching habit or an allergy? Sorry that was too many questions Donna


I think her nails got too long and she made a cut when scratching. It formed a big gross scab. It is not infected or anything. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Ah, Donna, you cracked me up! Maybe to YOU it looks as if she's hardly any different/had barely anything taken off, but I think the groomer did a great job, and she looks beautiful!  Love being able to see her face, and I always think it makes their ears look longer when they get a face-trim, a bit like a 'bob' haircut! 

Have been trying all night to get pics of Alfie and Dexter's first groom up but having 'update' issues with photobucket so will try AGAIN in a mo.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww Willow! What a precious little girl! She is beautiful xxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

